# Watch out midwesterners, dont order seeds, theyll get taken



## twinturbochronic (Jul 17, 2008)

They took my fucking seeds, so watch out all of you who want to order. Mine was from drchronic and mailed on 28th of June. I will not say how it was packaged, but they are onto this method. I have received other similarly packaged seeds before without problems, may 15 and apr 25 and got both 3 days later. I got this nice little letter from homeland insecurity. I have been reading threads, and the chicago area seems to be difficult to get seeds into, especially recently. Since im only 200 miles northeast, i knew chicago customs would get my damn seeds after taking this long.


----------



## NaturesBest420 (Jul 17, 2008)

Do they make you go to court cause i have heard that but didnt believe it because the seeds werent in your possession even though its your mailing address anyone can do that


----------



## twinturbochronic (Jul 17, 2008)

it just gets confiscated and i have a right to appeal, but i dont think im up for that this week.


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pics, I always wanted to see one of those letters, as long as it didnt come from my mailbox. Bagseed looking good these days?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 17, 2008)

The one time I ordered, mine got through fine...but I think mine go through a slightly different route.


twinturbochronic said:


> They took my fucking seeds, so watch out all of you who want to order. Mine was from drchronic and mailed on 28th of June. I will not say how it was packaged, but they are onto this method. I have received other similarly packaged seeds before without problems, may 15 and apr 25 and got both 3 days later. I got this nice little letter from homeland insecurity. I have been reading threads, and the chicago area seems to be difficult to get seeds into, especially recently. Since im only 200 miles northeast, i knew chicago customs would get my damn seeds after taking this long.


----------



## Doalude (Jul 17, 2008)

I just got the same letter today, went through Chicago ordered from the Dr. DAMN!!!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 17, 2008)

You guys must all be around Illinois.


----------



## twinturbochronic (Jul 18, 2008)

lets just say im less than 5 miles from lake michigan, so yeah, chicago is only 200 miles south and west of me. Im just posting to let eveyone who may get mail, in the midwest, to watch out, tonight im ordering from nirvana seeds, which ive gotten seeds from before, but it took almost a month and a half to get here from amsterdam, im thinking haze or ppp or wonder woman, but either way, i hope i get them, well just see


----------



## NaturesBest420 (Jul 18, 2008)

Good luck man hopefully they get through customs this time i got my fingers crossed for ya man


----------



## Torturedzen (Jul 18, 2008)

twinturbochronic said:


> lets just say im less than 5 miles from lake michigan, so yeah, chicago is only 200 miles south and west of me. Im just posting to let eveyone who may get mail, in the midwest, to watch out, tonight im ordering from nirvana seeds, which ive gotten seeds from before, but it took almost a month and a half to get here from amsterdam, im thinking haze or ppp or wonder woman, but either way, i hope i get them, well just see


Good luck man. I'm about an hour north of Chicago and my order from the Doc got seized also. Got the letter a few weeks ago.


----------



## 40acres (Jul 18, 2008)

twinturbochronic said:


> it just gets confiscated and i have a right to appeal, but i dont think im up for that this week.


next week maybe?


----------



## {Kottonmouth.King} (Jul 18, 2008)

Damn that sucks dude. Fuckin govt putting marijuana in the same category as cocaine, heroin, and X! WTF is that shit! Schedule 1 my ass. That really sucks seeing as I'm in the Upper Midwest it would prob come through chicago also and I really wanted to order from the Doc. FUCK THE GOVERNMENT REGULATIONS AND BULL SHIT DRUG WAR!!!


----------



## makinthemagic (Jul 18, 2008)

Damn. My mail goes through Chi town too. I'm really surprised because the postal service where I'm at is by far the worst government agency I have ever dealt with. I'm surprised those lazy dumbasses even show up to work to take our seeds, much less be smart enough to figure out how they are packaged.


----------



## Tongbokes (Jul 18, 2008)

come to the Dark Side .... of BAGSEED !!!


----------



## 0rganik (Jul 18, 2008)

i live on the east coast. thinkin ontario seed bank. any thoughts?


----------



## jahman2222 (Jul 18, 2008)

im in the illinois area..not gona say exact..but my seeds came from nirvana with no problem in 7 days


----------



## mediajunkie2003 (Jul 18, 2008)

same green tape BS from homeland security - I ordered from Gypsy. I know how much it hurts, and sucks. You would think they would have something better to do. Just my two cents, but I always order cheap seeds because of this. The gypsy order cost about $32. I am always amazed that people will order expensive seeds with this type of thing going on. I'm in Illinois too.


----------



## NirvanaLover (Jul 18, 2008)

about an hour north of chicago and got mine last week from seedbay


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 18, 2008)

i live in texas they got mine to from the doc.


----------



## medgrower49 (Jul 18, 2008)

I am about an an hour and a half north of Chi town and got my seeds from dr.chronic in less that a week at the begging of this month. Sorry for you luck


----------



## Tongbokes (Jul 18, 2008)

CAn someone from Chi Town send me a Gino's Pizza .... i want the sauge patty in the bottom of the crust !!!! Hope all the seed issues get solved


----------



## twinturbochronic (Jul 19, 2008)

Us lake michiganers need to meet up in windsor and road trip to the ontario seed bank in toronto. Stash some seeds in our asscracks, or eat a condom full the puke it up once across the border, and voila got good seeds in original packaging


----------



## jahman2222 (Jul 19, 2008)

haha damn right!


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 19, 2008)

god i bet there is a stoner who works as the person who opens letters and stuff for 'homeland security' who gets to take all these seeds home lol maybe not all but atleast a few ill tell you that much


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 19, 2008)

twinturbochronic said:


> Us lake michiganers need to meet up in windsor and road trip to the ontario seed bank in toronto. Stash some seeds in our asscracks, or eat a condom full the puke it up once across the border, and voila got good seeds in original packaging



jesus man ill take my chances ordering the online.


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Jul 19, 2008)

I am in the west, ordered seed from Nirvana about 2 month ago and nothing and customer support sucks... no letter yet though, ordered from Dr. on Tuesday got an email saying it should be here in 7-28 days... lol i dont care as long as it comes... I did that same stupid [email protected]# and ordered a little over $100 from Nirvana....grrrrrrrr this time i went waaaaaay cheap $50 with some mango and Northern Lights $19.95 a piece......teeheee... 

Well wish me luck!!!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jul 19, 2008)

I've had my shit taken before, but I'm still going to order because they don't have enough people to stop all of it. I've probably ordered 10 times since then also, and they all have made it. (I live pretty close to chi town.)


----------



## Widow Maker (Jul 19, 2008)

Sounds like dr chronic is a bust. Maybe someone should send the doc an email letting them know they need to switch up their method. Its prolly linked to the return mail addres or something. WM


----------



## panhead (Jul 19, 2008)

twinturbochronic said:


> Us lake michiganers need to meet up in windsor and road trip to the ontario seed bank in toronto. Stash some seeds in our asscracks, or eat a condom full the puke it up once across the border, and voila got good seeds in original packaging


I'd meet up but im not allowed to cross the border into Canada any longer,under penalty of immediate arrest & transport to Milan Federal Correctional Facility to await trial.

Fuk em,i dont need to spend my cash in Canada anyways.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 19, 2008)

what the hell did you do, panhead, poop on a monument? Don't answer, I'm just messing with ya.


panhead said:


> I'd meet up but im not allowed to cross the border into Canada any longer,under penalty of immediate arrest & transport to Milan Federal Correctional Facility to await trial.
> 
> Fuk em,i dont need to spend my cash in Canada anyways.


----------



## twinturbochronic (Jul 19, 2008)

"NO! Blame Canada, Blame Canada!
With all their beady little eyes 
an' flapping heads so full of lies 
Blame Canada, Blame Canada!
we need to form a full assault, its Canada's fault 

Well, Blame Canada, Blame Canada!
It seems that everything's gone wrong 
Since Canada came along 
Blame Canada, Blame Canada 
they're not even a real country, anyway!"

Just to quote south park, lol


----------



## kcbennie (Jul 19, 2008)

Same thing happened to me in Kansas City, but it was valium, not seeds.


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jul 20, 2008)

Hell im in the south and would love to make a trip to Canada to vist a real seedbank, and I dont even need seeds. If theres gonna be an RIU roadtrip Im in


----------



## rawgit (Jul 20, 2008)

The real question is, did they find obl in the envelope??????

WTF do we pay them for?????

To attack us and take away our freedom.

Vote Ron Paul!!!!!


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Jul 21, 2008)

Ordered Tuesday from Dr... got my seeds today!!!!(5 business days) Still nothing from Nirvana.....


----------



## tnrtinr (Jul 23, 2008)

Can an american go to canada and buy seeds from a bank?

If that is the case, can someone post a map of locations so the americans can go roadtripping.


----------



## lunbox24 (Jul 23, 2008)

Man you need to order from dope-seeds.com...i live in the midwest and it took only 6 days to get my seeds, it was no problem. I've heard dr.chronic seeds get picked, but not dope-seeds.com, at least not yet.


----------



## freetogrow (Jul 23, 2008)

canada rocks. im glad its a federal offence for ANYONE to go through our mail. and for blaming canada, suck my freedom dick.


----------



## ledgic13 (Jul 29, 2008)

damn they may have got me too, im up in tx ouside of houston now...
they didnt get me last order which got to me in 6 days , but this new one...well its been since july 7th...

maybe ill try dope seeds next time...

pick up some female cindy 99, and arjans haze #1.


----------



## notorious (Jul 30, 2008)

I lost my seeds also I got my seizure/appeal papers monday.....I am also in the midwest... Im pissed cus I lost my lowryders......a few hundred down the drain.....


----------



## skulnik (Aug 8, 2008)

*nirvana* is homeland security


----------



## calicat (Aug 8, 2008)

twinturbochronic said:


> They took my fucking seeds, so watch out all of you who want to order. Mine was from drchronic and mailed on 28th of June. I will not say how it was packaged, but they are onto this method. I have received other similarly packaged seeds before without problems, may 15 and apr 25 and got both 3 days later. I got this nice little letter from homeland insecurity. I have been reading threads, and the chicago area seems to be difficult to get seeds into, especially recently. Since im only 200 miles northeast, i knew chicago customs would get my damn seeds after taking this long.


 That sucks dude sorry to hear that happened to you. But to the best of my knowledge it stops after being sent a letter from customs/homeland security. Keep us posted if there is anymore correspondence you receive from the government or a possible summons.


----------



## calicat (Aug 8, 2008)

twinturbochronic said:


> lets just say im less than 5 miles from lake michigan, so yeah, chicago is only 200 miles south and west of me. Im just posting to let eveyone who may get mail, in the midwest, to watch out, tonight im ordering from nirvana seeds, which ive gotten seeds from before, but it took almost a month and a half to get here from amsterdam, im thinking haze or ppp or wonder woman, but either way, i hope i get them, well just see


 A month and a half you did not get seeds from Nirvana. I suppose there is some hope for me and Nirvana afterall its been slightly over a month I have not got my seeds from them.


----------



## calicat (Aug 8, 2008)

1puff2puff3puff said:


> Ordered Tuesday from Dr... got my seeds today!!!!(5 business days) Still nothing from Nirvana.....


 How long has it been since you first received a confirmation email from Nirvana?


----------



## nathenking (Aug 8, 2008)

shitty news bro. On goes the battle of good and evil.


----------



## nathenking (Aug 8, 2008)

calicat: after they seize your package and send a letter. its pretty much a wrap. 
a good way to avoid any problems is when you recieve anything in the mail which is illegal, write return to sender and leave by your door for a week. If no one shows up your good. just my 2 cents


----------



## DivinePower (Aug 10, 2008)

I ordered from dopeseeds.com and mine got through. I'm in the midwest.


----------



## camaro630hp (Aug 10, 2008)

i feel for all of you who don't recive you orders there only 1 seed bank that i know of that will replace everything if they steel your seeds
Guaranteed International Track & Trace, with this option they guarantee your package against any event of it not making it to your postal address 
The Attitude Cannabis Seeds Marijuana Seeds

i do go threw doc aswell but he dosn't offer track trace 

good luck everybody man i would hate to lost money like this


----------

